# Klipsch Synergy Series?



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I currently own some Polk monitor 60's that I bought two years ago and they sound alright, but I feel something is missing. Highs are not dominate enough and the low end punch is lame. They were budget speakers so I knew not to expect great things but personally I just continue to like them less and less, especially after all three of my tweeters went out in all three of my front speakers; but I have to save customer service was awesome in fixing my problems. 

Anyway, has anyone listened to any of the Synergy series by Klipsch? I love a good tweet and with the horn loaded tweeter I feel the highs should be adequate and the f-30's have dual 8 inch woofers, so I feel the bass response should have much more authority in my room over the polks. New egg is having great deals on them right now and I don't trust user reviews. If anyone could pitch in I would be great-full.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What is your budget? The Klipsch speakers are decent but given the recent snub they have given us here at HTS not wanting to participate in some speaker evaluations I think there are better options.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Don't want to support someone who won't support us... Well I have a 5.0 set up now but I mostly listen to music, so in leaning towards a 2.1 set up and maybe add on surrounds later. So for two fronts probably 600 for the pair max. College student... And I need to save for a DIY sub I still plan on putting together later.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think these Focal Chorus 717s would be an even better investment.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Those look gorgeous, I appreciate your input and quick response, have you personally heard or owned any focal speakers?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have not however there are a few members here who say they are very nice with rich clean highs and great imaging.
Here is a review of the similar speaker the 716v


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Have you owned a pair of focal speakers? Those look gorgeous. 

Edit: sorry, phone said post was cancelled, reason for the double question.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you muchly, Tony. If anyone has owned this pair or a similar pair, I would love to hear personal opinions.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not sure an unwillingness to contribute speakers to an evaluation necessarily makes them a bad choice, but be that as it may...

If you want extraordinary detail and highs check out the JTR Noesis 228HT. They're less expensive than the Klipsch, and will easily handle anything you care to use them for.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Those seem to cost around $1,200 each, my budget is mere $600 for a pair.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think he meant to say the JTR are considerably more expensive than the Klipsch.

If you want to stay closer in line to what the Klipsch F-30 are priced, look at the HTD Level THREE Towers and their center speaker. They won't be available for probably another couple of weeks, but worth the wait. We had these in our $1,000 speaker evaluation and their bass was much better than the Klipsch RF62-ll's that are supposedly better than the F-30's. I think you will be hard pressed to do much better for home theater at the price they offer. 

If you want to mix in two-channel listening and can move your main speakers out into the room, then I think you can consider the Arx A5's.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Sonnie said:


> I think he meant to say the JTR are considerably more expensive than the Klipsch. If you want to stay closer in line to what the Klipsch F-30 are priced, look at the HTD Level THREE Towers and their center speaker. They won't be available for probably another couple of weeks, but worth the wait. We had these in our $1,000 speaker evaluation and their bass was much better than the Klipsch RF62-ll's that are supposedly better than the F-30's. I think you will be hard pressed to do much better for home theater at the price they offer. If you want to mix in two-channel listening and can move your main speakers out into the room, then I think you can consider the Arx A5's.


Thanks for your detailed response. If it pays for to add an extra 200 too I may wait. I sill have to figure out if I'm going to sell my current set up now to help pay for the the new speakers. I really want to just wait on a surround set up as I live with two other friends in a smaller house and they don't care about audio at all, so investing in a theater set up for the time being is not necessary, plus my room dynamics are horrible and it would be difficult to place a big 5.0 set up. 

Also a side note, Sonnie, I noticed your located in the south, and I am from pascagoula, ms. I make trips to Alabama occasionally to see friends who attend Alabama. How far are you from Tuscaloosa? I'm young and poor haha and would love to see some of your gear and learn some stuff aswell if I'm ever in the area.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am in Luverne, AL... probably about 3-4 hours southeast of Tuscaloosa... about an hour south of Montgomery. Absolutely, if you are ever going to be in the area, let me know ahead of time and maybe we can work it out for you to visit with us.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome, if I am near I will get in touch.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Anyone else have any suggestions, any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

As I was reading through, Sonnie actually gave the exact recommendation that I would have. Agree you would be hard pressed to beat those systems. If you've never listened to ribbon tweeters, you are in for a treat.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't believe I have. Just composite dome tweeters on the speakers I currently have. I'm very excited to get a pair of speakers that are at least slightly above the term "budget speaker" even though I understand 600 for a pair of tower fronts is still very light of a budget. I hope I'm pleased with my final decision.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

You've gotten a number of good suggestions already, so there's plenty to choose from. A few others perhaps worth considering are:


Crystal Acoustics TX-T1
Premier Acoustics PA-8F
Monitor Audio BX-5


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Those crystal acoustics look great.. Man I wish I could hear these speakers easily, a decision would be so much more simple.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

jamesfrazier said:


> Those crystal acoustics look great.. Man I wish I could hear these speakers easily, a decision would be so much more simple.


Crystal Acoustics does have the ubiquitous in-home trial period, so you can try them in your own home if you'd like.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

@$220 each to the door I think the Klipsch F-30 is a very good value.
While I understand Sonnie being finished with Klipsch for not sending review samples, I see no reason for the forum members to blacklist the brand.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree a black list is over aggressive, but seeing all other options, I doubt I would have continued to consider the Klipsch anyway.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

That's cool.
There are many very good choices and they all deserve a loving home.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

chashint said:


> That's cool. There are many very good choices and they all deserve a loving home.


Agreed completely. Hopefully I don't go insane deciding.


----------

